# New member w/ IBS



## shorty23 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am new to the site and wanted to relate to people who are going through similar situations. I hate how my life has been revolved around my IBS and controls what I decide to do. It has gotten to the point as of right now that I no longer want to go out to eat or to the movies because I begin to feel ill shortly after. I also suffer from anxiety and I have often isolated myself because many people do not understand what it is like. I have several family members who will get annoyed when I explain that I am feeling ill. I'm not sure if others are going through similar situations as I am. I often wonder how will I ever find someone who would truly be understanding of my condition? School has been particularly hard as I am constantly conscious of how my stomach often makes loud noises and its embarrassing. I feel like no one truly understands me and what I'm going through.


----------



## KAdams (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi there shorty23I am also new to the site and have been browsing past questions and came across yours. I can completely relate to your story. I also feel like IBS is controlling my life - it gets in the way of everything. Other people can just decide to be spontaneous and do something fun that they enjoy, and they completely take it for granted, while we simply can't do that. I too suffer from anxiety, and I know this is a big factor in my IBS, as it's always much worse when I leave the house. I've taken to avoiding social situations and hiding away by myself. School is an issue for me too, I am about to take my A levels and go to university in September, but it just seems impossible. What for everyone else is another boring day of lessons, is a constant struggle for us. Do you mostly suffer from C or D? Have you tried changing your diet? I'm hoping that talking to someone who understands what it's like will help us both


----------



## itian (May 2, 2011)

Hey People,I am new to this site and I sadly suffer from IBS - I noticed it all started at the end of 2008, was officially diagnosed with IBS early 2009 by my GP and have been living in hell, its very life changing and frustrating.I've tried so far:AntiSpamsms Tablets < didnt workCountless laxatives < still taking these!ducolax tablets < worked at first, not nowhypnotherapy < didnt workacupuncher < didnt workLooks like a good site and look forward to exchanging view and solutions!


----------



## Togu (Jul 6, 2011)

hi am also new to this site and IBS is really making me an indoor person


----------

